# Opinions on this Clausing 6303?



## ChrisAttebery (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello,

I found this Clausing 6303 for sale this week. It's a 12x24" step pulley lathe with a 1hp single phase motor. It has a threaded spindle (2 1/4-8?). It comes with a rocker tool post, 3 jaw, 4 jaw and a drill chuck. The seller is asking $1000. It looks fairly clean but there are a couple issues I can see.

1. I don't see a thread dial.
2. Someone ground the rear inner way near the head stock. See the third picture. Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think this will be a problem.
3. The cross slide screw has about .030" backlash. I haven't had a lathe in a few years but this doesn't seem that bad to me. Can it be adjusted?

This lathe is replacing a 12x36" belt drive import lathe that I sold a few years ago. Am I correct in thinking that it will be a higher quality machine?

Thanks again for your help,


Chris


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 19, 2018)

ChrisAttebery said:


> Someone ground the rear inner way near the head stock. See the third picture



No worries there, that part of the way supports the tailstock. It will never be that near the chuck. 

I'm not sure but the threading dial may be flush with the top of the saddle.


----------



## machPete99 (Jan 19, 2018)

Info on the 6300 series is here:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/page2.html

The spindle nose is L00 taper with key, not threaded.
Its not that popular today, I have had to finish machine L00 backplates to fit "plain back" chucks.
Backplates are readily available, native L00 chucks are slim.

The back V-way is for the tailstock so the ground out area near headstock should not be an issue.

If it says "flamed hardened" on the bed that would be a good thing. Not sure if all the older ones were...

On my 5914 Clausing (somewhat newer model) I had to replace bearings in the QCGB and back gear hub. I have similar slop in the cross slide, have not bothered to fix it, but probably would need new brass nut (someone was selling on ebay at one point).

The variable speed (reeves drive) on these is problematic on Clausings, but you have step pulleys.

I would make sure everything works, in every gear. Check carriage feed too. Look for missing gear teeth (might want to pull the cover on the headstock).

Take the chuck off and examine the spindle nose. Make sure it is not beat up. Should come with wrench for this.

Its probably a 3 phase motor if original. In that case plan on replacing bearings and getting a VFD or converter.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Jan 19, 2018)

I talked to the owner today and he does seem to know a lot about it. He said it has a threaded spindle but maybe he's looking at the OD of the backplate instead of the ID. If it's L00 it's a good thing that he has both chucks. 

I agree on the rear V-way.

Looking at the serial number I think it's from 1951. It doesn't have the "Flame Hardened" tag on it.

I see that someone has nuts for some of the other models on ebay. It doesn't look like a had part to make.

The threading dial is definitely missing.

He converted it over to single phase himself. It has a fairly new Baldor 1 HP motor on it.

Thanks for the help Pete.


----------



## machPete99 (Jan 20, 2018)

L series ("Long Taper") mounts have a threaded collar that holds the chuck onto the tapered nose, which might be a point of confusion.  This differs from chucks that just screw on and should not be run in reverse (not an issue with L mount).


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 20, 2018)

I think that's a steal at $1000!


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Jan 21, 2018)

I missed this one too. It was on Craigslist for a couple weeks before I took an interest in it and then of course the next day it's gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

